# Introduction



## nedrawnep (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi, signed up today. I've been camping for 16 years and now find UK campsites so expensive. We have just returned form a 4 week trip to France, Belgium, Luxembourg and Holland. We stayed FOC in Dole, France opp the cathedral, for 4 days. We stumbled across a great site, 30 feet from a canal with numerous boats moored. Showers, toilets, washing machine, elec and waste and water facilities, £2.00 a night. 
We started with a Ford Transit ambulance, converted to diesel, an Iveco 60/10, it was rusting badly and sadly had to go. Now have a Dodge Superior. It's an American A class; but only 22 feet long. I've been tinkering with it for 3 years. It's always mobile for the summer months. I've fitted a Ford Cargo engine and 6 speed gearbox. Also Cargo rear axle. It now has disc brakes all round and they're air/hydraulic. I get 18 mpg and 75 mph. I bought the Cargo for £250 and have spent £500 on parts for the conversion. Still have numerous mods in mind. 
We sailed from Dover this time and needed a place to stay as we salied at 2.00 am. A friendly policeman told us to park on the seafront, wardens go home at 6.00 pm and start at 9.00 am, so you'll be fine there. No problems and only 1 mile from the ferry.

Peter


----------



## JOHN WEST (Aug 4, 2007)

*France*

 HI YA NEDRAWNEP I HAVE NOT BEEN ACCRQSS CHANNEL YET BUT SOON AS IM FITTING OUT ME NEW DUCATO,JUST INSIDE ROOF/TOPSIDES TO INSULATE FIRST IM NORMALLY ALONG SOUTH AND EAST COASTS,BUT TRYING TO PICK UP SOME HELP ON FRANCE,,AND ALSO ANY INFO ON ,WINTER/STAY SPAIN,,MAYBE WORKING MY WAy as well,,    welcombe to wildcaMPING      REGARDS JOHN


----------



## cipro (Aug 4, 2007)

welcome, like yourself theres quite afew knowledgeable people that tinker about with there vans.there is alot of mad ones aswell


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome.
I just love this site and refer to it everday to catch up on  latest news and FOC camping spots .
We have covered a few miles in France but not for a while now, Scotland has been our first choice of destination in recent years and we still haven't seen everywhere up there yet!


----------



## guest (Aug 5, 2007)

welcome to wildcamping...sam 'n' dave x


----------



## walkers (Aug 5, 2007)

welcome and happy camping from tony and lynn


----------



## Telstar (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, I hope you find the site useful. Jon


----------

